# PR Appeal timescales



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all

Does anyone know how long PR Appeals takes to process ?

Thanks


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Jack
An appeal must be lodged within 10 days of finalisation (rejection). Normally takes over a year for it to be considered unless a lawyer does an urgent application for you. If you don't mind share your grounds for going the appeal route?


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

KGM said:


> Hi Jack
> An appeal must be lodged within 10 days of finalisation (rejection). Normally takes over a year for it to be considered unless a lawyer does an urgent application for you. If you don't mind share your grounds for going the appeal route?


The call centre told me my application was rejected, Iam still waiting for the outcome to reach the office of application, I don't yet know why it was rejected 

Will keep you updated


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Very sorry about that Jack especially after all the wait. I think your best bet is to prepare for a legal battle. Try contact Legalman on his private email. He seems to understand immigration law inside out. Good luck with the process but meantime consider renewing your current visa just to keep all options open.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Jack14 said:


> The call centre told me my application was rejected, Iam still waiting for the outcome to reach the office of application, I don't yet know why it was rejected
> 
> Will keep you updated


I am sorry to hear about this but don't lose hope. Keep trying all moves. It's a pain to work with Home Affairs.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> The call centre told me my application was rejected, Iam still waiting for the outcome to reach the office of application, I don't yet know why it was rejected
> 
> Will keep you updated


Hi Jack. 
Sorry about that. If I may ask, under which category did u apply?


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Portak said:


> Hi Jack.
> Sorry about that. If I may ask, under which category did u apply?


Hi 

I applied Under Section 27(g)


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied Under Section 27(g)


Hi Jack

Sorry to hear about your rejection,l have a feeling that your application was rejected because of regulation 23(7)


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied Under Section 27(g)


Lets hope l am wrong


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> Hi Jack
> 
> Sorry to hear about your rejection,l have a feeling that your application was rejected because of regulation 23(7)


Hi Nomqhele

The South African relative is a minor child (18 months Old)

How can they expect an undertaken from a baby for support 

I thought that requirement is waived if the relative is a minor


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Jack

Im so sorry about your application.
I would suggest you go to your office of application first and hear what they have to say.
These people at the call centre tend to be less informed.

If that is the case,i suggest you use a lawyer for your appeal.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> Hi Jack
> 
> Sorry to hear about your rejection,l have a feeling that your application was rejected because of regulation 23(7)


I received my rejection latter today for PR Application section 27(g)

You were right, it was rejected because of regulation 23(7)

I applied under the old regulations in December 2013, long before the start of the new regulations, but for some reasons they rejected my application based on regulation 23(7) which is in the new regulations. this people are taking chances 

reason for rejection.
An application for permanent resident in terms of section 27 (g) of the immigration act 13 of 2011, as amended, read together with regulation 23 (7), requires the citizen or permanent residence holder to satisfy the Director - General that he or she is able and willing to support and maintain the applicant. Your dependent is not in a position to assume financial, emotional, medical and physical responsibility for you due to the fact that he or she is a minor. You are unable to fulfill the above mentioned requirement and satisfy the Director - General accordingly. You therefore do not qualify for permanent residence in terms of section 27 (g) of the immigration act.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

May i ask what documents you submitted? How long have you be in the country?


----------

